# sat trolling the edge



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

we headed out sat morning towards the edge,put the lines in justbefore the chevron rig and trolled towards the drop off.bout a mile or so after lines in the shotgun line took off,ran hard about 20 yards then turned around and ran straight towards the boat.thought i lost it cause she was coming in faster than i could take up the line.a perfect gaff shot from my cousin and she was in the box.couldnt buy another bite rest of the day but still a good day on the water.gonna be a good supper tonite too!:hungry


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice un! thats what I'm talkin bout!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice whoo there :clap


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Hoo! We were in the same area- but no love. Glad you got one! Could be the last of the year.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Catch, I love grilled Wahoo.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice. What did she hit?


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

blue and white illander flash series with a horse ballyhoo


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice hoo.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch!!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

hi how r u doing? i had a question were is the edge? because i here everbdy talkin about it. 

thanks..


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice hooter , did you see any blackfins


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch :hungry:hungry:hungry


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

reelsmooth,what i do when i fish the edge is go to the chevron rig( N 30° 04.244'
W 087° 02.118'),troll over it,then troll due east,youll see the depth go from about 130' to 300'in a fairly steep drop.that is the edge,then troll from deep side toshallow side in a zig zag pattern.we didnt see any blackfin,after the 'hoo we didnt see much of anything.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *tidefanjam (11/20/2007)*blue and white illander flash series with a horse ballyhoo


what speed do you guys troll this setup??

and are yall running teasers,daisy chains or spreader bars???

thanks for any input

Stephen


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

we pull em at 8 knots,an no,we dont pull any spreader or teasers,just two yo-zuri bonitas in the prop wash and two illanders on back a ways.24' boat an we dont have outriggers so 4 rods is about all we pull w/only two of us on the boat.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

we pull the Halco giant tremblers.....have you guys pulled these and if so how do they compare to the yo-zuri,s

the halcos seem to cost 10$ less than the yo zuri .....i havent pulled anything but islanders and Halcos....


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

The Edge is the continental shelf...:toast


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown 

Still waiting for my first.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Ive ony caught 2 'hoos on that gold haco posted above. They worked fine for me but the most hits ive had have come on braid runners


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Nice, that is some seriously good eating.:hungry


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great Fsh... If this was just the past Saturday, I must have been right behind you. We didn't get any knock downs, but did some good bottom fishing. Next time, I'll try to get out there before you.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet wahoo Tidefan!


----------



## trysler (Dec 28, 2007)

just wanted to check out my avatar, but nice hoo!


----------

